# Is my brick fireplace load-bearing / structural?



## diynub (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about removing our brick fireplace, replacing the top portion with drywall & the bottom with tile.

I was told that our brick fireplace was structural and that if we wanted to remove it (vs. covering it), we would need to do some framing. I was under the impression that if the brick fireplace was load-bearing or structural, the brick would go up to the ceiling. Not the case here.

Please take a look at the pics and let me know what you think.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks to me that the beam above is carrying the load.
I don't think red brick on the interior of a house would be used to carry a load.
I am NOT a structural engineer!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it "real" brick or veneer?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have seen brick chimney's and fireplaces used to carry load. Really no way to say until you open it up and take off some drywall.
Need an engineer in to look at it.


----------

